# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop ( Moved )



## Deleted041218

My laptop has been working fine for a while now running Windows 7, and this past Friday I decided I wanted to partition my hard drive and install Linux Mint on that. I installed it and everything has been running great until tonight. I was running Windows and wanted to switch to Linux so I restarted my computer. But after getting past the Acer screen and saying "Preparing to boot OS," where it usually goes to the Linux boot screen where I choose to load Linux or Windows 7, the screen goes a darker shade of black, the hard drive spins, and it stays like that for maybe 10 seconds. Then it abruptly powers off, and a few seconds later it powers itself back on. This continues over and over.

I have tried the suggestion of taking the battery out for a half hour and holding down the power button for a minute but nothing changed. Other than this, I tried doing a system restore on the Windows 7 boot disc, but it couldn't complete because of some unknown error. The Startup Error utility found nothing wrong as well. After I post this, I'm going to try this guy's suggestion, but otherwise I have no idea what I can do. What could I possibly do to fix this, and what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop*

Well instead of letting it do its restarts, I decided to run chkdsk /r overnight on C:/ (which I guess is now a partition after my Linux install) using the Windows 7 boot disk. It found nothing wrong with it, so I guess it's not that. Hm.... any ideas?


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop*

Great... my computer is back to this state. After doing the reboot cycle for maybe 5 minutes, instead of going to a blank black screen after the Acer screen it goes to a blinking cursor that endlessly blinks. This is the third time in a little over a year that this has happened. Why is it that my computer randomly does this? I scan for spyware and viruses every week, don't download anything suspicious (I have gotten extremely good at that), and treat my laptop well.

I think it may just be time for a new laptop, unfortunately. I have no idea why it's in such a bad state.
This laptop is huge, weighing 10 pounds, so I can't carry it around easily.
The Ethernet port no longer functions correctly without having duct tape on the cable because of a faulty cable sent to me that snapped the plastic parts the cable snaps into.
Only one battery, one which only lasts 20 minutes, can be charged by this laptop anymore for some reason I can't figure out.
The power cable input is VERY touchy, and my laptop only charges if I put pressure on the cable.

Sounds like good reason to get a new one. For now I'll have to go through the usual backup, wipe, clean install, and then reinstall every program I have.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop*

Hi linux is not my best area but I do wonder if the error you recieved from windows was from the grub bootloader


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop*

Actually, after talking with some of my friends, I think the bootloader may be the problem. I forgot to include this (and I wish I could edit my original post): Over the weekend, I had messed around way too much with the Linux terminal and things weren't working, so I wiped the Linux partitions, merged them with the Windows partition, and reinstalled Linux. So this was really my second installation of Linux. Oh wow.... this makes so much sense now!

The GRUB Bootloader was on my Linux partition. When I wiped that, my computer had no idea how to start up. So the first time I restarted my computer (when the problem started), although there is a GRUB Bootloader on my new Linux partition, the computer couldn't start up because I had wiped the original Linux partition. I'll have to figure out how to repair GRUB. Maybe if this were moved to the Linux forum I would get more responses. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted041218

*Re: Acer Aspire 8930 Stuck In Endless Boot Loop ( Moved )*

Okay, I fixed this problem. It in fact was the bootloader. For anyone interested, I found the solution here.


----------



## joeten

Hi glad to hear it well done


----------



## Deleted041218

This problem came back today, so it's no longer [SOLVED]. I had reinstalled Grub and I could use both Windows 7 and Linux Mint, but after bringing my computer out of hibernation today I got the dreaded endless "turn on, search for Grub, fail, turn off, repeat" loop again. Is there a reason that Grub keeps getting removed or hidden from my computer? Maybe Acer has some kind of default settings that don't allow for a non-Windows bootloader?


----------



## joeten

Hi as I said linux is not my best subject perhaps one of these can provide more info how to repair grub bootloader - Google Search


----------



## Deleted041218

Well I can repair it just fine. It takes me about a minute to load my Live CD, go into the terminal, type in


Code:


sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda

and reboot, but after a few reboots, GRUB is gone and I have to reinstall it once again via the Live CD. This is why I think it might be something with Acer not liking the GRUB bootloader and getting rid of it, but it's just a guess. Any ideas?


----------



## joeten

Hi the folks here may have a better idea Linux Support - Tech Support Forum


----------

